# Woman over 42 starting/undergoing/undergone IVF process for Radio Documentary



## Robert Bruce

My name is Robert Bruce and I am a final year Broadcast Journalism student at Leeds University. For my final year project (dissertation) I'm creating a radio documentary piece and wanted to know if you could help me pretty please!

I recently became God Father to a beautiful little girl who was conceived through IVF. This has inspired me to focus my documentary around IVF with the hopes of raising some more awareness through telling people's stories. I wanted to know if you would be up for an interview as I have read through some of your posts on the forum.

The documentary is for my lectures to mark, but my hope is that I can produce something of a really high standard that can be pitched as an idea for the likes of the BBC. (If you would not like the interview to go any further than my lecturers I also understand).

Thanks so much for reading my message. If you would not like to participate you can still help! I need to speak to;
- a doctor, 
- an IVF support organisation
- a woman over the age of 42 going, or have been, through the IVF process. 

If you can put me in contact with anyone who matches that description I would be super super appreciative

Thank you so so much!

Robert Bruce


----------

